# Help with turbo housing for K27.



## monkeycritter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey guys! I've got a question some you experts might be better at answering than me?

I have just been given a KKK - K27 turbo, external gate, with a 1.15 (i think) hotside housing. I want to put an internal gate housing on it. Is this going to be easy to do? I know I can get Garrett housings, but only for T25/28's. Will this fit? Or will I need to get it machined?

Any suggestions, where I can get then etc, will be much appreciated!


----------

